# Need help Identifying a weapon



## cymric (Jan 14, 2005)

I am an avid fan of the history channel here in the states.  Awhile back i caught a show that originally aired on the BBC called "The weapons that made britain" in an episode about sheilds I found out about very large dueling sheilds that were used in the manner of todays pugel(sp?) sticks but alot more lethal (the edges were razor sharp and the top and bootom had spear points) for the life of me I cannot find any refrence to it on the history channel website or any other websites and I have forgotten the name of the sheild if one of you could please direct to some info please help me out\

Thank you


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jan 14, 2005)

This URL might help:

http://www.thearma.org/Manuals/CodexW.htm

(look near the bottom of the page)


----------



## Neil040 (Jan 15, 2005)

I love the history channel too.. great channel

Never heard of that shield.. not ring any bells at all...  Kelpie's link is good.. clearly shows it in action.. but looks much more like an eastern european sort of thing to me as suggested in that page..  Guthrie knows something about this sort of thng.. he may well pitch in here and helps out hopefully


----------



## Alexa (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I have your link, cymric ! 

http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/W/weapons
http://www.channel4.com/history/microsites/W/weapons/shield.html

The first one is the home page of Channel 4. Enjoy !


----------



## PenDragon (Jan 30, 2005)

I saw that series, I think you must mean the German duelling sheild. They made people in legal disputes fight to the death (still preferable to hiring a lawyer I guess). I got the feeling most of them had no training with the weapon which the onlookers found higly amusing.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, nothing more amusing to the medieval mind than someone hurting himself badly whilst trying maim or kill another human being.

Still...definately better than hiring a lawyer


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 20, 2005)

...which is simply the same process by proxy.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 20, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> ...which is simply the same process by proxy.



I wouldn't have said so, I'd have said hiring a lawyer is a far more dark and evil thing to do to a fellow human being


----------



## Susan Boulton (Mar 15, 2006)

I suggest the original poster gets a copy of Hans Talhoffer's "Medieval Combat" This is a fifteenth Century Illustrated Manual of swordfighting and close quarter combat. The recent translation by Mark Rector ISBN 1-85367-418-4

The book shows the use of a "dueling shield" with both mace and sword


----------



## drizzt808 (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw the show that you are talking about but i have no idea what weapon that it was!


----------

